# Lost my brother today.



## hibiscusmile (Feb 21, 2012)

My oldest bro, at 63 has been living a miserable life the last few, maybe 10 years. He had a bad heart, diabetes, and failing kidneys. He was in and out of the hospital all year, the last few months he has been retaining water, and dialasis, was not removing it, I stopped between jobs yesterday and hubby and I spent about 3 hrs with him and his wife. Today at 3:30 pm I got a call from my sister saying he had a massive heart attack and died during the dialasis. This was a beautiful man, almost 6' and 260lbs of muscle and love. He loved karate, boxing, motorcycles and cooking, he also loved his family, and as big as he was, he was a bigger sweetie! The world is a much lonely place tonight while heaven and mama are rejoicing at his homecoming. As Jesus said on the cross " today you will be with me in paradise" .

If you dont see much of me this week , u will know why. I love him and will miss him, but am at rest right now knowing he is out of pain.


----------



## agent A (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh yikes, so sorry to hear  

Now I feel bad abt sending u that email with the video of me describing a molting creo as "the odd and inevitable"  

Poor guy, only 63 and only got to enjoy 53 years of it

Such a shame  

Makes u really appreciate the good in your life


----------



## MantidLord (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss Rebecca. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## lunarstorm (Feb 21, 2012)

Sorry to hear this Rebecca, condolences to you and yours.


----------



## sporeworld (Feb 21, 2012)

Poor thing. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## patrickfraser (Feb 21, 2012)

May he rest in peace. It is difficult to lose a sibling. God bless you and your family in this difficult time.


----------



## gripen (Feb 21, 2012)

So sorry to hear this. Take it easy for the next few weeks.


----------



## Bryce08 (Feb 21, 2012)

sorry to hear that....at least now you know hes doing much better than he was here...think of it that way


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 21, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss. My heart is reached out for you


----------



## Mvalenz (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## twolfe (Feb 21, 2012)

Rebecca, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jerryquis (Feb 21, 2012)

My deepest condolences goes out to you and your family.


----------



## jcal (Feb 21, 2012)

Sorry for your loss  

Rip


----------



## dlemmings (Feb 22, 2012)

wow!

I lost my father in a similar way. no words for you except so many of us here feel for you and yours there. I pray for a spirit of peace and relief on you and your family. press on and know that you and we are not alone.


----------



## nicoledougherty (Feb 22, 2012)

So so sorry to hear about your loss. Our prayers are with you during this difficult time.


----------



## Rick (Feb 22, 2012)

Sorry to hear. Condolences to you and your family.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you all so much, reading your wishes makes me cry again, but I am thankful for your love and support, I wanted to post a couple pictures of him. One is at his daughters wedding and the other is him in his driveway, he could not do much walking due to what the sugar did to his legs, but he could still paint up till about nov when he lost sight in one eye, this is his artwork on his garage door. He did still try to draw some, he was also making building out of paper machae and was going to show me how. One day if I get some pictures of them I will post them, they were really weird, he made buildings for monsters to climb around on like in comic books, some were leaning sideways and some were just long and leary! He had great talent, his sister had none!


----------



## agent A (Feb 22, 2012)

Wish my garage is like that lol

Such talent, just gone like that, so very sad.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Feb 22, 2012)

My heart goes out to you and your family Rebecca.  :flowers:


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss Rebecca. My heart reaches out for you and your family.


----------



## SilentDeviL (Feb 22, 2012)

Sorry to hear that hope you get well .


----------



## ismart (Feb 22, 2012)

So sorry Rebecca. My condolences to you, and yours.


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 22, 2012)

My condolences to you, and his family and friends. RIP.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm sorry Rebecca my condolences. His artwork on the photo is beautiful.

Since he is your brother I can't help but invision a swarm of mantises, each one you careingly raised and has since passed, also taking wing to greet him at heaven's gates.


----------



## Colorcham427 (Feb 22, 2012)

damn this makes me to upset. I am soo soo sorry for your loss Rebecca..


----------



## twolfe (Feb 22, 2012)

Cool artwork. He looks very happy in the first photo.


----------



## happy1892 (Feb 22, 2012)

That is very sad.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 23, 2012)

He was just transfered to the funeral home last night, he had an old liscense with a doner signature on it, he was blind in one eye so he was not going to keep the doner stuff going and got a state liscense instead of drivers liscense, the organ people called his wife hours after he died and wanted to ask if they could take his eyes, she told them no, he was full of disease and blind, they then asked her if someone else was there that would honor his wishes? Can u imagine that, at that time? Turns out he was at the cornors office after the hospital instead of the funeral home, the director called yesterday and said he was there and they were taking his eyes! She told him not to do it that they were told no. As of right now, we think they took them as he was gone all day yesterday and no one got to see him, also the hospital threw all his clothes and things away, including his cell phone. What a nightmare.


----------



## agent A (Feb 23, 2012)

Well that's one sick way to honor and dignify the dead  

So sorry abt that, hope they clear things up


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 23, 2012)

That's so awful! I'm so sorry for your loss, Rebecca


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 23, 2012)

That is wrong. You said no. They should never do that without the family's permission


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 23, 2012)

Makes you wonder about putting on your liscense to be a doner


----------



## patrickfraser (Feb 24, 2012)

I don't and I had my mom remove it from hers before she passed in '08. Who knows what would be "left". I was there when she passed and saw her to the transport to the funeral home. I feel privileged to have been with her.


----------



## Termite48 (Feb 24, 2012)

Rebecca: It is a shame to loose a family member, no matter if it was expected. It is not easy. All of the members here on the Forum who have got to know you over the months, years, and many transactions know you are a dear lady. I am sorry about your loss. Check you himantis email when you can, I think you will see a card there for you.

Yours truly,

Rich


----------



## lunarstorm (Feb 24, 2012)

One of the nice things about the internet is the support like this. Rebecca, I hope you find some comfort in the responses here. I thought Rich's (post #34) was particularly classy, well said Rich.


----------



## nicoledougherty (Feb 24, 2012)

What terrible vultures they were!!. So sorry to hear this fiasco they put you through. Your brother's in heaven with the angels, happy and peaceful. He looked like a very sweet special person.


----------



## Orin (Feb 24, 2012)

God bless you and your family Rebecca.


----------



## sinensispsyched (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss.

However, you're strong enough to work two jobs AND a family life on back to back days, so I KNOW you'll be able to pull out strong.

Sincerely,

Keegan


----------



## agent A (Feb 24, 2012)

She is awesome!!! She shipped out my order Tuesday despite what happened (though I'm not sure which event happened first)

Anyways I think the funeral is today so I hope she is ok


----------



## GreenOasis (Feb 24, 2012)

I would be sure to mention this tragedy of them taking his eyes (if, in fact, they did) in probate court if anyone in the family has to go. That's not right of them. What's worse is that someone is going to receive a donor eye that *probably* will not even work for them! Smells like a malpractice suit waiting to happen to me!

That being said, condolences on your loss. I haven't lost anyone close to me (yet...Dad's still hanging in there, last I heard), so I can't imagine it, but I have the deepest sympathy anyway.


----------



## sinensispsyched (Feb 24, 2012)

Words to live by...

No offense to any MDs out there, but in this case they were butts to poor Becky.


----------



## sinensispsyched (Feb 24, 2012)

Words to live by...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 24, 2012)

Once again I thank you all for your love and prayers.My nephew, His son's wife birthday is today, and there are him and his wife and a son and daughter, who for the past year have been helping him night and day, the girl ( Dougs grandaughter) goes over on the days he was home alone, cause he could not be alone as he did not walk well and if a fire happened he would not be able to get out by hisself, and his grandson went over on the days he had dialisis to get him on the handicapped bus and off in the afternoon and got him into the house. So my brothers wife decided not to have it today and make her birthday the day they buried him so it will be monday now. My other brother is a pastor in a Christian church in Tenn. and he has come to stay with hubby and me till sunday, So I do have a lot of family here, plus I got fuzzy today too! Tomorrow I will make a family dinner and Rick, and his wife will go home to Tenn. They have to both be back to work monday as they left there wed after I called them tuesday.

I tried to find out about his eyes, but so far we do not know what is going on. Only his wife can find out and I havent the nerve to bother her right now as she is contending with out of town family too.

Once again thank you all, I love you and will be back soon.


----------



## leviatan (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss Rebecca. I'm sending prayes from Poland.


----------



## melano (Feb 26, 2012)

Very sad news ! I'm deeply sorry for your loss !


----------



## piroxi (Feb 26, 2012)

Condolences to you and your family.

The most beautiful monument, which can get a person stands in the hearts of others.

Quote from Albert Schweitzer


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello, For some reason tonight I just can't seem to want to do my work, tomorrow is the day to say goodbye, and it has been such a long week, sitting here crying and I do not even know why. My brother Rick and wife Debbie went home today and My son Co fell yesterday morning and broke some ribs on an icy step. He was all alone and I took him a days worth of food after they left today, he had bacon, mushroom and cheese omelet, grits and toast, then for dinner, fried chicken, taters and gravy and pork roast from day before and homemade mac and cheese with onions and apple pie and some kind of cake and other goodies, I feel bad for him as he does all he can to help his dad and I here. I came home around 12 30 and took a pain pill for my feet and went to bed for a couple hours, after that (hubby and I are coming down with some kind of cold or flu) I worked from then on an just now finished the last email. going to bed as soon as I see what you guys have been up to while I wasn't watching yous! You've been good , right? :shifty:


----------



## gripen (Feb 26, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> Hello, For some reason tonight I just can't seem to want to do my work, tomorrow is the day to say goodbye, and it has been such a long week, sitting here crying and I do not even know why. My brother Rick and wife Debbie went home today and My son Co fell yesterday morning and broke some ribs on an icy step. He was all alone and I took him a days worth of food after they left today, he had bacon, mushroom and cheese omelet, grits and toast, then for dinner, fried chicken, taters and gravy and pork roast from day before and homemade mac and cheese with onions and apple pie and some kind of cake and other goodies, I feel bad for him as he does all he can to help his dad and I here. I came home around 12 30 and took a pain pill for my feet and went to bed for a couple hours, after that (hubby and I are coming down with some kind of cold or flu) I worked from then on an just now finished the last email. going to bed as soon as I see what you guys have been up to while I wasn't watching yous! You've been good , right? :shifty:


Ah man I really wish things were going better with you. I know my comparatively small collection is emotionally taxing sometimes. I could not imagine taking care of all the mantids you have and dealing with family trouble like you have been dealing with recently.


----------

